# Homebrew Bounty 2018 Month 2: Switch Applications



## Joel16 (Dec 1, 2018)

A significant update (first stable release) was made a few weeks ago for NX-Shell https://gbatemp.net/download/nx-shell.35293/. More to come in the following days/weeks once I get my winter break 

*Gbatemp Thread* (for following up and discussions): https://gbatemp.net/threads/nx-shell-multipurpose-file-manager-for-nintendo-switch.505332/
*GitHub:* https://github.com/joel16/NX-Shell


Make cancel button functional via buttons.
Add image rotation and flipping.
Fixed portrait orientation next/previous page buttons in ebook reader.
Allow movement after image is zoomed in gallery. (_Right analog stick_ to zoom into image, _left analog stick_to move around zoomed image.)
Made some minor adjustments to delta time and minor fixes with the status bar alignment.
Fixed menu bar animation timing.
Fixed buffer overflow when selecting a file with a large name.
Integrate FTP menu using mtheall's ftpd src. (Can be toggled from within the menu bar).
Fixed some dialog title alignment issues.
Fixed bug with the PLUS button causing music player to exit, when it should be toggling locked mode.

Add support for extracting .RAR files.
Added support for rendering animated GIFs. (May take a while to load, and some GIFs may have wrong timings, so far I've tested 5 GIFs and only one out of the 5 had timing issues).

Edit: Release is up just a few minutes before new years. 
https://github.com/joel16/NX-Shell/releases/tag/1.10


----------



## crossholo (Dec 1, 2018)

A HID to VPAD thingy for controllers like on Wii U would be awesome for any end user.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 1, 2018)

Like I mentioned on the first bounty thread, lot of users already requested homebrew.
If you want to contribute but don't have an idea yet, I compiled the requests to a single place where you can choose from.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-homebrew-ideas-suggestions-requests-here.514524/

For this bounty session, look in Media and Utils tabs of the first post's chart.

Of course you are not limited to the requests, any surprise is welcome


----------



## XorTroll (Dec 1, 2018)

Well then, time to focus on Goldleaf


----------



## WiiuGold (Dec 1, 2018)

I can't wait to see what will come out!!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2018)

A WiiMC port (SwitchMC) or similar would be nice.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> A WiiMC port (SwitchMC) or similar would be nice.


A media player in general would be pretty damn awesome, especially if it can stream from upnp or smb media servers.


----------



## WiiuGold (Dec 1, 2018)

Would be nice to see KODI-NX  OR WiiFlow-NX  AKA SwitchFlow .


----------



## blawar (Dec 1, 2018)

Can’t wait to submit nutfoil


----------



## Crusatyr (Dec 1, 2018)

I thought the goal of the homebrew bounties was to encourage devs to write new apps, not just submit an app you wrote 4 months ago.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Dec 1, 2018)

Kodi would be an instavote from me


----------



## NathanBrown (Dec 1, 2018)

Wii Weather Channel please


----------



## Cyan (Dec 1, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> I thought the goal of the homebrew bounties was to encourage devs to write new apps, not just submit an app you wrote 4 months ago.





> • If your project is not entirely new, it must at least come with a major/significant update, so please describe specifically what new feature(s) the upgrade brings forth.


Yes new apps are the main purpose of the bounty and voting should take care of that too, at least I did for the first bounty.
It needs to have a big improvement. editing a font color, or fixing bugs is not considered a valid entry. Changelog since last release before the version submitted to this thread will be taken in account.
I suppose Kodi would be considered "update" and accepted if submitted for switch even if it's an old app due to big improvement for switch. for example game ports will be accepted for last bounty, but fully new project will have more power in my vote decision. coding from scratch, or using someone else sources and compiling is different. same for emulators, most emulators are old and just updated to work on switch, not written from zero, unless you make a dynarec for aarch64 there's not much work done.

If you submit a switch homebrew you released 4 months ago and did nothing new since then, it'll not be accepted.

nx-shell submission will be judge on changelog from december 1st to 31, or since v1.05, not on its usefulness of current state. currently, only few changes : makes buttons react to cancel command, adds image rotation.
I keep track of changelogs and whether projects are new or updated on wikitemp.


----------



## VampireOniX (Dec 1, 2018)

KodiNX ftw!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2018)

@cheuble


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Dec 1, 2018)

crossholo said:


> A HID to VPAD thingy for controllers like on Wii U would be awesome for any end user.


I second this. Would love to see this happen on Switch.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 1, 2018)

Would anyone be interested in making an RPG Maker XP RGSS Player? That would make a TON of games portable, and would really ROCK!


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Dec 1, 2018)

I wonder if it'd be possible to get the Steam Link app running on switch, given it's made for ARM hardware, would love to see a dev take that on!


----------



## ThatNintendoKid (Dec 1, 2018)

My wishlist:
Video recording over 30 seconds (like press a button to record and press it again to stop)
A fully functioning video player (i know we already have mp3)
Be able to boot into rcm or stock with homebrew (should be now possible to make with Atmosphere 0.8.1)
Coldboot CFW (I know this won't happen for a while but its worth putting it out there)(would like the option above to go with this)


----------



## 2Siralv (Dec 1, 2018)

Would love to see openRA or a halo ce port even goldeneyesource if possible those are huuuuge

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Neverball super tux kart some more


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 2, 2018)

Submitting RCMReboot because why not?


----------



## DARKFiB3R (Dec 2, 2018)

If the switch could ping a message to my phone when it's finished charging, that would be handy.

Bluetooth audio would be really great. Is that even a possibility in the future?


----------



## xellspooun (Dec 2, 2018)

A Steam Link app for the Switch please?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 2, 2018)

Submitting SwitchGuide Updater (link to Download Center is in that thread or below).

It's a minimalistic Atmosphere/Hekate/Homebrew Launcher updater written in pyNX.

It's rather recent (initial release was literally end of October), and I've been giving it steady updates. At the moment it needs to use an intermediary (uses my VPS for this) since libssl is just broken for homebrew in general yet, but the intent is to 100% ditch it when possible.

Updates fusee-primary, secondary, hekate and all the fs.mitm stuff

Major feature was added with release 1.3 (made today!), which also lets users update nx-hbloader and nx-hbmenu (the former being the nsp people need to put in the atmosphere folder to redirect the album, the latter being the HBL itself.)

Second major feature was added in release 1.4 (made December 12th) to accomodate for an undocumented change to Atmosphere 0.8.2s file locations.

Other download links below (including the Download Center).

Download(switchbru) (GBATemp download center) | Source code | Serverside source code


----------



## blawar (Dec 3, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> I thought the goal of the homebrew bounties was to encourage devs to write new apps, not just submit an app you wrote 4 months ago.



That is a fair criticism, however there was some confusion when they first announced the bounty, I submitted my first copy of DZ to their downloads section when they announced.  Then they later clarified they are doing it in stages which is weird.

The fear I see here is, I already know of several developers who have just refused to release anything until the bounty starts to ensure they are eligible for entry without having to follow up with a major update.  I think he eligibility should start from the time the contest was announced, not when this months bounty actually started or you will be encouraging devs not to release apps or updates and the community will lose out.


----------



## Crusatyr (Dec 3, 2018)

blawar said:


> The fear I see here is, I already know of several developers who have just refused to release anything until the bounty starts to ensure they are eligible for entry without having to follow up with a major update.  I think he eligibility should start from the time the contest was announced, not when this months bounty actually started or you will be encouraging devs not to release apps or updates and the community will lose out.



I think it says a lot about the devs who are slimy enough to wait until there's a chance they could be paid for their projects rather than submitting them when done. I see it both ways though, you know as well as I do that month to create/test/ect an app is hella crunch time, especially when you see people requesting stuff like Kodi or rewriting the bluetooth stack to support bluetooth headphones.


----------



## shchmue (Dec 8, 2018)

Lockpick
New key software, successor to kezplez, supports 6.2.0 keys and also dumps titlekeys!


----------



## Costello (Dec 10, 2018)

blawar said:


> That is a fair criticism, however there was some confusion when they first announced the bounty, I submitted my first copy of DZ to their downloads section when they announced.  Then they later clarified they are doing it in stages which is weird.
> 
> The fear I see here is, I already know of several developers who have just refused to release anything until the bounty starts to ensure they are eligible for entry without having to follow up with a major update.  I think he eligibility should start from the time the contest was announced, not when this months bounty actually started or you will be encouraging devs not to release apps or updates and the community will lose out.


they could still release a first version of their app initially, and then submit an update with added features for the bounty.
that would just work.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Dec 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> they could still release a first version of their app initially, and then submit an update with added features for the bounty.
> that would just work.


But they would get more points if they held the complete release back until the bounty begins.


----------



## Costello (Dec 11, 2018)

Technicmaster0 said:


> But they would get more points if they held the complete release back until the bounty begins.


not if they provide a major update. Judges have brains too


----------



## blawar (Dec 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> not if they provide a major update. Judges have brains too



Easier to not subject yourself to such an arbitrary determination and just not release.  Programmers generally arent stupid   There will probably be fallout if any developer fails this "major update" test.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 11, 2018)

just make something else other than the "major update" simples.....


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Dec 13, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> I think it says a lot about the devs who are slimy enough to wait until there's a chance they could be paid for their projects rather than submitting them when done.



This is *not* at you, in particular, but a general homebrew statement.

What I find "slimy" is the fact that many think these devs should work their azzes off and get nothing for it. Not even a Thank You. Constant gimme gimme gimme. Demanding, ungrateful, and entitled users behind a screen name. Never satisfied or appreciative, always wanting more. Meanwhile, these devs have houses, lives, jobs, wives, kids, multiple bills...but they are 'expected' to do thousands of lines of codes for FREE. Not just that, some want it RIGHT THIS INSTANT!

A few devs may have a Patreon {and/or PayPal for a 1 time donation}, but it has $0-$1 in it. All while some users brag about having terabytes of games and multiple Switches.

Cemu's got their following https://www.patreon.com/cemu. And, then there's that FP Switch scene...

The stigma that homebrew devs, simply, *MUST* slave for the masses for free needs to be *ANNIHILATED*

*Good Luck to all the Devs entering these Bounties. I know some of you get excited to share things, but it may be wiser to keep some things to yourself until the time feels right to you. Keywords: To "YOU".*


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 13, 2018)

I just find the entire major update rule kinda uh... stupid?

I get the idea is to prevent the same apps winning each year, but limiting any major updates to *only* this month just screams for people to wait to release their homebrew programs until December so they can enter it in the bounty.

Expand the major update rule to simply be the full year, that seems much fairer imho. It'll prevent people from entering the same program each year without any major alterations while also not screwing with developers.

Like, the "older apps only count with recent major updates" (and what even counts as recent? Since June? Since September? Since November? Hell, NX-Shell for example got the explicit notice that it's 1.0.0 release meant that only updates made to it in December would count) phrasing itself just feels muddy.

All this makes sure is that Homebrew releases and updates will start to heavily scale towards Christmas as developers will feel less inclined to release it if it means they can't participate to your bounty and excludes potential entrants because they released their Software back in July. It's called the "Homebrew Bounty 2018", not the "Homebrew Bounty December 2018".

Just my input on this admittedly arbitrary rule.


----------



## Crusatyr (Dec 13, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> This is *not* at you, in particular, but a general homebrew statement.
> 
> What I find "slimy" is the fact that many think these devs should work their azzes off and get nothing for it. Not even a Thank You. Constant gimme gimme gimme. Demanding, ungrateful, and entitled users behind a screen name. Never satisfied or appreciative, always wanting more. Meanwhile, these devs have houses, lives, jobs, wives, kids, multiple bills...but they are 'expected' to do thousands of lines of codes for FREE. Not just that, some want it RIGHT THIS INSTANT!
> 
> ...



I think you misunderstood my intent. I can't change the attitude of the scene especially since the Switch is a "kiddie console" you get a lot of immature people who don't realize what coding entails. However, you should understand that for a lot of these devs that coding is a hobby, and hobbies are something you do for fun, not for profit.


----------



## jakibaki (Dec 13, 2018)

Submitting In-Home-Swiching which is a homebrew that allows you to stream your PC-screen to your Nintendo Switch and to control your PC from your Switch (emulates an Xbox-Controller)

Source Code (and further README) is at https://github.com/jakibaki/In-Home-Switching


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Dec 13, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> I think you misunderstood my intent. I can't change the attitude of the scene especially since the Switch is a "kiddie console" you get a lot of immature people who don't realize what coding entails. However, you should understand that for a lot of these devs that coding is a hobby, and hobbies are something you do for fun, not for profit.


The devs have no obligation to release stuff when they are ready. It looks more like a situation "release it now and get fame" vs "release it a few days later, get the same fame and cash". They might even use the time to do a few finetunes.


----------



## Crusatyr (Dec 13, 2018)

Technicmaster0 said:


> The devs have no obligation to release stuff.



Devs are under no obligation to release anything at all, but the point of being a part of a scene is to advanced the scene. If you want cash, sell out to TX or some shit.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Dec 14, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> Devs are under no obligation to release anything at all, but the point of being a part of a scene is to advanced the scene. If you want cash, sell out to TX or some shit.


But it really doesn't make a difference from a dev perspective if you release your stuff one month earlier or later. It doesn't even matter for the people in the scene or the scene as a whole.
Apart from that there are many reasons not to be a "part of the switch scene". Seriously, it's full of crap.

/edit to make my point more clear:
I can't think of a reason why a dev would release something to "advance the scene". It's simply no motivation for them to write homebrew.


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Dec 14, 2018)

jakibaki said:


> Submitting In-Home-Swiching which is a homebrew that allows you to stream your PC-screen to your Nintendo Switch and to control your PC from your Switch (emulates an Xbox-Controller)
> 
> Source Code (and further README) is at https://github.com/jakibaki/In-Home-Switching


This is sick!


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Dec 14, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> I think you misunderstood my intent. I can't change the attitude of the scene especially since the Switch is a "kiddie console" you get a lot of immature people who don't realize what coding entails. However, you should understand that for a lot of these devs that coding is a hobby, and hobbies are something you do for fun, not for profit.



Immature people are everywhere, whether it's a kiddie or an adultie console. And, on that note, some think all games are for kids.

My point was, these devs aren't obligated to do any of this. And, surely, not for free. Just like a money donation is a courtesy offering, these devs donating their time to the  community is way more valuable. If they all decided to stop, then what?.

They, already, work their butts off for us for nothing. These Bounties seem like a fun incentive. Like an Award Show for Devs!  I hope Switch developers know that there are many of us who appreciate them are they are the epitome of *"The Heroes We Need, But Don't Deserve"*. {omg, first time using that phrase, but it's perfect for the Switch homebrew community}


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 14, 2018)

AM2R
AM2R
AM2R
AM2R


----------



## xeswitched (Dec 14, 2018)

https://github.com/jakibaki/In-Home-Switching  

First off let me start with staying this software is great.   It throws no flags anywhere and it reminds me of when I started to code in VB3 way back in the OG days.   

Okay so this is quite cool. I was toying around with it with some enterprise hardware access points and I was able to not only stream from my laptop that I have in the theater wireless to the switch in the office, I was able to launch Retroarch with Dreamcast and run Crazy Taxy and Sonic Adventure with no lag. I was using Windows 10 and the Xbox 360 drivers pulled in no issues. I needed to invert the up/down left axis but after that it ran with zero issues. Once Audio is setup I am going to run a Virtual machine dedicated to streaming. I also tested Fortnite (lags a little) as well as Roblox (lagged alot) and basic youtube stuff. Plex and XBMC home theater worked perfect with 4K content streaming, with no audio. Once mouse and KB emulation is a thing this software has amazing potential.


----------



## TheZander (Dec 14, 2018)

Grmmish said:


> AM2R
> AM2R
> AM2R
> AM2R


I thought this was a thing already, isn't there a layered_FS Undertale method?


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 14, 2018)

I would like to see a Switch Hex Editor. Is there currently one in the works?


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 14, 2018)

TheZander said:


> I thought this was a thing already, isn't there a layered_FS Undertale method?




WHERE?!

WHERE?!

WHERE?!

WHERE?!

WHERE?!

WHERE?!


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 14, 2018)

Grmmish said:


> WHERE?!
> 
> WHERE?!
> 
> ...


UNDER THERE!


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 14, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> UNDER THERE!




DX

DX

DX

DX

DX

DX


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 14, 2018)

Grmmish said:


> DX
> 
> DX
> 
> ...


https://gbatemp.net/threads/play-port-your-gamemaker-games-on-nintendoswitch.519660/


----------



## Girtana1 (Dec 14, 2018)

crossholo said:


> A HID to VPAD thingy for controllers like on Wii U would be awesome for any end user.


Ive been waiting on that for so fucking long now


----------



## crossholo (Dec 14, 2018)

Girtana1 said:


> Ive been waiting on that for so fucking long now


I gave up and bought a 8bitdo adapter but I still hope someone releases it.


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 14, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/play-port-your-gamemaker-games-on-nintendoswitch.519660/



I skimmed the three pages and people were not able to get AM2R to work on it.
Can you confirm if it was fixed?


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 14, 2018)

Grmmish said:


> I skimmed the three pages and people were not able to get AM2R to work on it.
> Can you confirm if it was fixed?


I don't know if anyone ever got it to work with AM2R either, sadly.


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 15, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> I don't know if anyone ever got it to work with AM2R either, sadly.



So... We're back to square one.....


AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!
AM2R!


----------



## Cyan (Dec 15, 2018)

can you please stop spamming each post with multiple words?
one is enough.

AM2R is playable, but has a savegame issue. the user who worked on fixing it stopped trying because of users's reaction and comportment regarding his work. he doesn't care anymore, to bad, right? maybe people should behave themselves and don't bite the hand of the feeder.

if you search for other existing game mods, you can look at this wiki page: https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/List_of_Switch_patches


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyan said:


> can you please stop spamming each post with multiple words?
> one is enough.



OK. You're right. I will just type ONE WORD PER POST.
And to complete a sentence I will have multiple flood posts. -_-"


Anyways thanks for some information. That sucks. DX What were people saying his work was trash or something? That is very unfortunate. How playable is it? Like... Completely fine excluding being able to save?


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyan said:


> can you please stop spamming each post with multiple words?
> one is enough.


Kids, am I right?

In other news, is there a homebrew for Switch that just says f*ck you? Why, yes there is!


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 16, 2018)

Red1Reaper said:


> I participate with Lan Play GUI because why not:
> Download Center(i uploaded just the win64 version science all versions even compressed formed a file too large): link
> GBAtemp Thread: link
> Github: link


I'm pretty sure this is only for applications that run on Switch. This is just a GUI frontend for the Windows executable side of Lan Play, right?


----------



## Red1Reaper (Dec 16, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> I'm pretty sure this is only for applications that run on Switch. This is just a GUI frontend for the Windows executable side of Lan Play, right?


then sorry, i did not know


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 16, 2018)

Red1Reaper said:


> then sorry, i did not know


It says it in the second paragraph of the OP:



Costello said:


> This category is meant to reward authors of Switch applications, as in, *programs that run natively on the Switch itself* and serve a specific purpose such as media players, file managers, homebrew loaders, and much more (this short list is non-exhaustive). If you aren't sure whether your project fits in this category, look at the other categories listed in this thread, and if in doubt, simply ask a moderator.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 16, 2018)

sorry, the computer app bounty has ended.
the bounty is divided in 4 categories : pc apps, switch apps, switch emulators, switch games.
we are currently on the second session, the (main) application run on the console.


But thank you for your work 
I'm sure a lot of people will enjoy your GUI for Switch lan play.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Dec 16, 2018)

Well if I was a dev and had something in the works when the bounty was announced I to would have kept working on it till now(or just sat on it) why waste an opportunity to win something. But I would take entries into consideration that released the first time between the first announcement and the end of the time frame originally planned. Because of the misunderstanding


----------



## Red1Reaper (Dec 17, 2018)

MarcusCarter said:


> It says it in the second paragraph of the OP:


Someone did say to me that he was voting for me so i kind of supposed that if someone said that, it meaning that my app did qualify to participate, so i kind of not readed it, sorry


----------



## spacemeowx2 (Dec 17, 2018)

*ldn_mitm - Play local wireless supported games online
*
Whether lurking on an older firmware, banned from online activities, or unwilling to fork out for Nintendo's Switch Online, a lot of us find ourselves stuck in the void of single-player gaming. The release of switch-lan-play opened doors previously closed, allowing us to play a select list of games online regardless of bans and subscriptions. Taking another step forwards, we have ldn_mitm: a custom kip to break the final chains, to allow almost every game supporting local wireless to be enjoyed online.
*
Gbatemp Thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ldn_mitm-play-local-wireless-supported-games-online.525512/

Gbatemp Download Center: https://gbatemp.net/download/ldn_mitm.35339/

Github: https://github.com/spacemeowx2/ldn_mitm*


----------



## cpasjuste (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi,

I just released pPlay, a video player for the Nintendo Switch.
You can download pPlay from gbatemp download center : https://gbatemp.net/download/pplay.35351/
You'll find the official thread on gbatemp forums: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pplay-switch-video-player-coming-soon.526187/

A lot of time have been put in this project, i hope i'll win this category this time!


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 21, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> Devs are under no obligation to release anything at all, but the point of being a part of a scene is to advanced the scene. If you want cash, sell out to TX or some shit.


Which some have already done because some want to make some sort of profit from their homebrew applications.


----------



## exelix11 (Dec 23, 2018)

NXThemes Installer: manage your custom themes with ease.

​It's not a secret that Auto-theme (the previous method of legally sharing custom themes) wasn't very succesful, although it worked people, especially the less techincal ones, couldn't set it up properly. So as i don't like leaving things half done i kept on thinking on a way to make everything simpler: and here it is the nxtheme format.
Nxtheme is a custom archive that just contains the background image and optionally a custom layout so it's 100% legal to share, it's basically Auto-theme in disguise, I had to go this way because a simple binary patch format wouldn't have worked across all firmwares.
But as it's a custom format it needs a custom installer as well, and that's how NXThemes Installer came to be.
It has to build the actual theme on the fly so it's a full c++ port of the windows injector, it just requires a quick setup (really quick this time) to get some files from the menu and it's ready to go.
Unfortunately not everyone likes change, so i included support for the regular ~~and evil~~ szs files too, it can not only install them but will also automatically identify them and show infos such as target firmware and home menu part and fixing, if needed, the name as well.

Source is on github.
Download.
I didn't make a new thread cause there are already two about custom themes and a third one seemed overkill so you can discuss about it in the injector's release thread.

I hope you'll like it and most importantly people will actually use it, and so far it looks promising. 

Quick update:
After someone proposed the idea I also made a POC sysmodule that changes the theme on boot, I may publish a beta because idk when will it make as an actual function in the installer (The beta would have to be set up manually).


31/12 Update:
Just updated the installer to version 1.1, this adds various functions, most notably theme shuffle support. The support is pretty barebones as I don't know how many people are interested in this feature, if people like it I'll keep working on it. I tested theme shuffle only on my console and it works, unfortunately sysmodules are unpredictable so let me know if you experience issues.


----------



## blawar (Dec 27, 2018)

I am submitting Tinfoil to this months homebrew bounty: https://gbatemp.net/download/tinfoil.35421/






edit by Cyan:
edit2 by blawar to match releases at https://github.com/digableinc/tinfoil/releases

*Changelog end of November 2018:* (to match NX-Shell's changelog since last major release date)
Added UI translations.
General UI improvements.
Added more default scan locations.
Fixed some asian character font rendering issues. Probably broke more stuff.
Fixed asian languages when switch is set to non-english.
Added reverse sorting.
Disabled sleep during install (thanks WAIN)
Removed home button block.
Deleted json files before writing them to try to prevent corruption.
General UI improvements.
Added homebrew titleid mask 05XXXXXXXXXXY000 where Y is an even digit. Use Nro2Nsp.
General UI enhancements.

*Changelog for December 2018:*
General UI enhancements.
Auto generate more directories required, in case application not installed correctly.
UI Speed improvements.
Improved text rendering and added scrollbar to game description.
Added ability to delete from file browser (not all locations support delete).
Added ability to copy+paste from file browser (not all locations support write).
Added option to set network connection timeout.
Added option to skip auto-database download.
Misc gui enhancements.
Added option to enable installation of unsigned code.
Fixed some issues with some updates / dlc not showing.
Added more keys to the keyboard
Added ability to add and delete locations from the GUI instead of locations.conf
Censored passwords when displaying URL's on screen.
Random GUI fixes.
Added overclock options for UI and install
fixed filebrowser copy progress bar.
Added theme support.
General UI enhancements.
Added ability to preload meta images.
Started storing all images in image databases rather than on the file system.
Internet icon glows when the app is downloading from the internet.
SD icon glows when the SD card is being written to (high chance of corruption if you press home while this is lit).
Fixed bug that would crash the switch after ~25 installs.
Added install all option.
Fixed "delete after install"
Added "Incomplete" section. Lists titles that are missing NCA's so they can easily be reinstalled with install all.
Changed path from /switch/dz/dz.nro to /switch/tinfoil/tinfoil.nro


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (Dec 27, 2018)

blawar said:


> I am submitting Tinfoil to this months homebrew bounty: https://gbatemp.net/download/tinfoil.35421/
> 
> View attachment 153462


Kek, good luck with that


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 27, 2018)

blawar said:


> I am submitting Tinfoil to this months homebrew bounty: https://gbatemp.net/download/tinfoil.35421/
> 
> View attachment 153462


uwu does it have theme support


----------



## blawar (Dec 27, 2018)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> uwu does it have theme support



yes, there are three example themes that you can view to see how it is done.


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 27, 2018)

blawar said:


> yes, there are three example themes that you can view to see how it is done.


awesome desu


----------



## cpasjuste (Dec 28, 2018)

blawar said:


> I am submitting Tinfoil to this months homebrew bounty: https://gbatemp.net/download/tinfoil.35421/
> 
> View attachment 153462


Hi, no source code?


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 28, 2018)

blawar said:


> I am submitting Tinfoil to this months homebrew bounty: https://gbatemp.net/download/tinfoil.35421/



You need to specify what major new features it has gained this month.



Costello said:


> • If your project is not entirely new, it must at least come with a major/significant update, so please describe specifically what new feature(s) the upgrade brings forth.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 28, 2018)

I edited his post to add the changelog.
I also fixed the changelog, it said "changed tinfoil to tinfoil", instead of dz to tinfoil.

too bad it'll conflict with the original tinfoil path and filename, but I guess the original from adubbz can be located anywhere else.

edit:
I also updated NXshell's changelog on first page.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

cpasjuste said:


> Hi, no source code?



Hey, the project started out open source, however there was some drama so I took the project closed source.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I edited his post to add the changelog.
> I also fixed the changelog, it said "changed tinfoil to tinfoil", instead of dz to tinfoil.
> 
> too bad it'll conflict with the original tinfoil path and filename, but I guess the original from adubbz can be located anywhere else.
> ...



It was inevitable.  I figured the 1.0 release was the time to do it if i was going to do it at all.

Also, I would argue that my entire app should be considered, not just the Nov / Dec changes.

GBATemp did a bad launch of the contest, all they said was to upload your app to the downloads section to enter, which I did:  https://gbatemp.net/download/dz-network-installer.35214/ .  Then after I entered, GBATemp changed the rules so that the app had to be published during Decemeber.  I should be grandfathered in since I complied with the rules at the time you guys posted them.

Additionally, all of the "releases" prior to this were just previews / betas.  I just released 1.0 a few days ago which is a real release.  I understand this is a slippery slope, however I have been one of the developers that does not hoard updates or changes typically.  I generally publish them as soon as they are done, unlike most developers who work on their stuff offline and then only publish stuff when they are ready to release.  @XorTroll  is famous for this, and that isnt meant to be a dig at him.  It is well within his right to not publish code as soon as he writes it.  I would just note that the rules as written encourages that sort of gamemanship.  I would also like to point out that XorTroll did not begin to seriously work on Goldleaf until Decemember, the entry month.  I am not saying he did this on purpose, but again the rules encourage this sort of gamemanship.  I won't mention any other names, but if you look at some of the other entries, it was obvious they too withheld release until December just to game the eligibility requirements.

There is also the fact that many of these apps are non-trivial, and cannot be written in a month.  Therefore again, the rules encourage gamesmanship to withhold releases until the actual month.  I stand by my original recommendation, that GBATemp just follows the eligibility rules it originally made, and just allow all entries made after the contest was announced.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 28, 2018)

blawar said:


> GBATemp did a bad launch of the contest, all they said was to upload your app to the downloads section to enter, which I did:  https://gbatemp.net/download/dz-network-installer.35214/ .  Then after I entered, GBATemp changed the rules so that the app had to be published during Decemeber.  I should be grandfathered in since I complied with the rules at the time you guys posted them.
> 
> Additionally, all of the "releases" prior to this were just previews / betas.  I just released 1.0 a few days ago which is a real release.  I understand this is a slippery slope, however I have been one of the developers that does not hoard updates or changes typically.  I generally publish them as soon as they are done, unlike most developers who work on their stuff offline and then only publish stuff when they are ready to release.  @XorTroll  is famous for this, and that isnt meant to be a dig at him.  It is well within his right to not publish code as soon as he writes it.  I would just note that the rules as written encourages that sort of gamemanship.  I would also like to point out that XorTroll did not begin to seriously work on Goldleaf until Decemember, the entry month.  I am not saying he did this on purpose, but again the rules encourage this sort of gamemanship.  I won't mention any other names, but if you look at some of the other entries, it was obvious they too withheld release until December just to game the eligibility requirements.
> 
> There is also the fact that many of these apps are non-trivial, and cannot be written in a month.  Therefore again, the rules encourage gamesmanship to withhold releases until the actual month.  I stand by my original recommendation, that GBATemp just follows the eligibility rules it originally made, and just allow all entries made after the contest was announced.



Although the competition hasn't officially started yet as we're only beginning Phase 1 (read below for more details), you can already begin working on your new project / project update to submit to the Homebrew Bounty. *However you must publish it during the appropriate window in order to be eligible to win a prize*.
This was in Costello's original post, before any edits. Which part of this was changed?


----------



## cpasjuste (Dec 28, 2018)

blawar said:


> Hey, the project started out open source, however there was some drama so I took the project closed source.


I think you do brake some licences thought.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 28, 2018)

cpasjuste said:


> I think you do brake some licences thought.


For what it's worth, I think he's fine licence-wise:


			
				GitHub Licence said:
			
		

> Adubbz/Tinfoil is licensed under the
> 
> *MIT License*
> A short and simple permissive license with conditions only requiring preservation of copyright and license notices. Licensed works, modifications, and larger works may be distributed under different terms *and without source code.*


That being said, my knowledge on the subject is fairly limited lol. If I'm wrong, feel free to correct me.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Dec 28, 2018)

Well I assume no one from the jury will clarify on that issue before the voting begins  So just relax everyone and be satisfied with the fact that you made your wn opinion on the issue clear. And in case of other also contributed to the scene


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

cpasjuste said:


> I think you do brake some licences thought.



I am not breaking any licenses.  What makes you think I am?


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Although the competition hasn't officially started yet as we're only beginning Phase 1 (read below for more details), you can already begin working on your new project / project update to submit to the Homebrew Bounty. *However you must publish it during the appropriate window in order to be eligible to win a prize*.
> This was in Costello's original post, before any edits. Which part of this was changed?



It says right there, "to enter, you submit the app to the downloads section.".  It does not list any other requirements there.

Then it says:



> Although the competition hasn't officially started yet as we're only beginning Phase 1 (read below for more details), you can already begin working on your new project / project update to submit to the Homebrew Bounty. However you must publish it during the appropriate window in order to be eligible to win a prize.



So it says here you can begin working, and further more doesnt clarify what the appropriate window is.  I assumed the appropriate window was after the competition was announced.  Then you split the information between the top paragraph, and a list of sponsors / what are basically ads.

And then you say this:



> *Reminder: you don't have to wait until competitions officially begin to start working on your project.*




why did you guys even announce it if you didn't have the requirements and dates clearly defined in some concise location, instead of spreading them across the top and bottom of one post, and another post weeks later?

Had you made it clear, I would have just fucked the community and not released anything for a few months like some of the other developers did.

when you say this:



> In order to enter, you will be required to upload your project to the GBAtemp Download Center to allow other users to download your files easily. However feel free to also host your project on other platforms such as Github and similar.



I take that at face value that those are the requirements to enter.  I'm not expecting you to play where's waldo with the various eligibility rules spread across multiple posts.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 28, 2018)

blawar said:


> It says right there, "to enter, you submit the app to the downloads section.".  It does not list any other requirements there.
> 
> Then it says:
> 
> ...


So to summarise:
You didn't read the full post, made an assumption when you could have asked the staff, and now blame us for it? The post I quoted was from September, and is to my knowledge the original post. If you didn't read all of it, that's entirely on you. Take it on the head and learn a lesson for next time.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> So to summarise:
> You didn't read the full post, made an assumption when you could have asked the staff, and now blame us for it? The post I quoted was from September, and is to my knowledge the original post. If you didn't read all of it, that's entirely on you. Take it on the head and learn a lesson for next time.



No, to summarize I did read the full post.  The full original post was both confusing, and ambiguous.  In contract law, when a contract is ambiguous, it is usually interpreted to favor the party that did not write the contract, which would be the contestants.

it takes skill to confuse someone who makes a living doing logic puzzles.

edit: you quoted one line out of context, I quoted more of the post and showed you exactly why it was confusing and ambiguous.  The rules should have been in a single spot, rather than scattered everywhere.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 28, 2018)

Costello's Original Post said:
			
		

> GBATEMP PRESENTS...
> *THE 2018 SWITCH HOMEBREW BOUNTY*
> 
> It is with great pleasure that I announce the official beginning of GBAtemp's first Switch Homebrew Bounty! If you aren't familiar with the concept, the Homebrew Bounty is a competition that rewards the best homebrew for a given platform. The idea is twofold: we want to reward authors for their hard work, but also encourage the creation of new projects and developments, which in turns benefits everyone!
> ...


Look mango, that quote there is the entire original post. Everything is said in that, and like I said, if there was something you didn't understand, the thing to do is _ask_. Not assume and kick up a fuss later. You can quote contract law all you want but this isn't a contract. And even then, it's clear enough that 99% of other members submitting got it right.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Look mango, that quote there is the entire original post. Everything is said in that, and like I said, if there was something you didn't understand, the thing to do is _ask_. Not assume and kick up a fuss later. You can quote contract law all you want but this isn't a contract. And even then, it's clear enough that 99% of other members submitting got it right.



Actually contract law most definitely applies to contests and sweeps.  The laws for this stuff are actually very complex, there are rules in  every state for exactly this sort of problem:   the rules need to be crystal clear which they weren't here.  GBATemp definitely is not complying with some US state and federal rules regarding sweeps and contests.  This is why some competitions / contests aren't valid in some states.  However, if GBATemp did comply with all of it, they'd probably need to hire a lawyer(s) which might be too cost prohibitive.  This is why you almost never see global competitions.  it is really hard to comply with every world wide jurisdiction rules.


----------



## cpasjuste (Dec 28, 2018)

blawar said:


> Actually contract law most definitely applies to contests and sweeps.  The laws for this stuff are actually very complex, there are rules in  every state for exactly this sort of problem:   the rules need to be crystal clear which they weren't here.  GBATemp definitely is not complying with some US state and federal rules regarding sweeps and contests.  This is why some competitions / contests aren't valid in some states.  However, if GBATemp did comply with all of it, they'd probably need to hire a lawyer(s) which might be too cost prohibitive.  This is why you almost never see global competitions.  it is really hard to comply with every world wide jurisdiction rules.


I'm not sure you can complain about rules, as you clearly break some licences with your closed source entry. I don't have the time to (nor a computer) to show you, but I will soon, as this is something I really dislike.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Look mango, that quote there is the entire original post. Everything is said in that, and like I said, if there was something you didn't understand, the thing to do is _ask_. Not assume and kick up a fuss later. You can quote contract law all you want but this isn't a contract. And even then, it's clear enough that 99% of other members submitting got it right.



http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...ute&URL=0800-0899/0849/Sections/0849.094.html
```“Game promotion” means, but is not limited to, a contest, game of chance, sweepstakes, or gift enterprise, conducted by an operator within or throughout the state and other states in connection with and incidental to the sale of consumer products or services, and in which the elements of chance and prize are present. However, “game promotion” may not be construed to apply to bingo games conducted pursuant to s. 849.0931.''
``(b) Arbitrarily to remove, disqualify, disallow, or reject any entry;''
``(d) To print, publish, or circulate literature or advertising material used in connection with such game promotions which is false, deceptive, or misleading; or''
``(3) The operator of a game promotion in which the total announced value of the prizes offered is greater than $5,000 shall file with the Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services a copy of the rules and regulations of the game promotion and a list of all prizes and prize categories offered at least 7 days before the commencement of the game promotion.''
``Such rules and regulations may not thereafter be changed, modified, or altered. The operator of a game promotion shall conspicuously post the rules and regulations of such game promotion''
``(11) A violation of this section, or soliciting another to commit an act that violates this section, constitutes a deceptive and unfair trade practice actionable under the Florida Deceptive and Unfair Trade Practices Act.''

here are some of the rules which GBATemp broke in my jurisdiction.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 28, 2018)

blawar said:


> It was inevitable.  I figured the 1.0 release was the time to do it if i was going to do it at all.
> 
> Also, I would argue that my entire app should be considered, not just the Nov / Dec changes.
> 
> ...


>Not meant to be a dig at XorTroll
>Spends the rest of the paragraph throwing shade at XorTroll.

This doesn't count up.

I agree with the general sentiment (although in my belief, any homebrew made during 2018 should count since it's the 2018 contest, not the December 2018s contest), but given you and XorTrolls history, I'd have picked any other developer to throw shade on.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

cpasjuste said:


> I'm not sure you can complain about rules, as you clearly break some licences with your closed source entry. I don't have the time to (nor a computer) to show you, but I will soon, as this is something I really dislike.



I wish you luck.  There is no rule that says an entry must be open source.  And I am not  sure how I "clearly" broke any licenses?  I understand that you may not personally like closed source projects, however I do not owe you, or anyone else any source code.  If you are going to go down the well beaten path that the app uses original tinfoil code, the original author adubbz, has publicly stated that my app does not use any of his code (Adubbz had access to my source code).  Additionally, none of the projects you are likely to accuse me of breaking licenses for are GPL, they are all MIT or ISC.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ev1l0rd said:


> >Not meant to be a dig at XorTroll
> >Spends the rest of the paragraph throwing shade at XorTroll.
> 
> This doesn't count up.
> ...



I am not throwing shade at XorTroll, he did nothing wrong.  He is not obligated to write code for anyone, at any time.  I am just saying that if he did withhold releases for the competition (which is well within his right, and actually encouraged by GBATemp), that is a shitty thing for the community.  The old saying "Dont hate the playa, hate the game" applies here.  I am throwing shade at GBATemp not XorTroll.

edit: you are right that there might be the perception that I am throwing shadow on XorTroll, as far as I know XorTroll and I are fine.  We playfully troll each other on discord.  I even submitted a critical bugfix to his repo: https://github.com/XorTroll/Goldleaf/commits?author=blawar


----------



## Cyan (Dec 28, 2018)

Why don't you just remove your entry if the rules don't suit you or are not clear enough for you?
This is in no mean a law or legal forum, we do things for fun, for everybody to enjoy and make developing homebrew a fun activity. if you think it's a job and you are linked to any contract, this is not the place and you are mistaking the purpose and trying too hard to fit in.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 28, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> That being said, my knowledge on the subject is fairly limited lol. If I'm wrong, feel free to correct me


It would still demand that DZ shows the MIT license as it appeared on the Tinfoil repo. That or a link to it, but the license has to appear in the application in some form.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> It would still demand that DZ shows the MIT license as it appeared on the Tinfoil repo. That or a link to it, but the license has to appear in the application in some form.



Adubbz stated that I am not using any of his code, there is no need to display a license for code I am not using.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cyan said:


> Why don't you just remove your entry if the rules don't suit you or are not clear enough for you?
> This is in no mean a law or legal forum, we do things for fun, for everybody to enjoy and make developing homebrew a fun activity. if you think it's a job and you are linked to any contract, this is not the place and you are mistaking the purpose and trying too hard to fit in.



Why would I remove it, for alleging the rules were unclear and deceptive?


----------



## Cyan (Dec 28, 2018)

you act like you are unpleased and try really hard to make things the way you'd expected or hoped it to be.
the contest rules are the way staff decided, being understandable or not, being what you want or not, it'll be voted and like I said this is not a job. Don't enter FOR the money, nor expect prizes to be fairly distributed based on the amount of work or hours spent on a project. This is in no way a reward for a job. This is a contest, voted by random people around the world. If you want a reward, get a job. Like previous bounty session, the IDE developer wasn't happy because he got "only" 50$ for all the time he spent on his project and said we were just ungrateful, decided to stop releasing his tool for free (like if he won more it would have been enough to keep it free? he clearly entered out of nowhere a program he was working on for years without any interest to release it, but thought of doing it now due to a random bounty only for the money, not for the community or sharing his work, and he is not even happy to be one of the winner!). We are not judging how much your work is worth.

this is how it works, just enter or not, and let people vote and you'll see the results.
This is a vote, there are more entries than winning places, so of course there will be people who won't win at all. big, little or nothing, this is a GAME ! don't cry or get all above your horses for a random thing happening in your life. Get over it. stop trying to act like a law will save you and that you are right and all knowledgeable and others should comply because this is in no way a legal document nor a contract nor anything worth it.

Everyone : be happy if you win anything, just keep doing what you do like if there were no bounty : developing and releasing homebrew.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

Cyan said:


> you act like you are unpleased and try really hard to make things the way you'd expected or hoped it to be.
> the contest rules are the way staff decided, being understandable or not, being what you want or not, it'll be voted and like I said this is not a job. Don't enter FOR the money, nor expect prizes to be fairly distributed based on the amount of work or hours spent on a project. This is in no way a reward for a job. This is a contest, votes by random people. If you want a reward, get a job. Like previous bounty session, the IDE developer wasn't happy because he got "only" 50$ for all the time he spent on his project and that we were just ungrateful, decided to stop releasing his tool for free (like if he won 1000$ it was enough to keep it free? he clearly entered out of nowhere a program he was working on for years for the money, not for the community or sharing his work). We are not judging how much your work is worth.
> 
> this is how it works, just enter or not, and let people vote and you'll see the results.
> This is a vote, there are more entries than winning places, so of course there will be people who won't win at all. big, little or nothing, this is a GAME ! don't cry or get all above your horses for a random thing happening in your life. Get over it. stop trying to act like a law will save you and that you are right and all knowledgeable and others should comply because this is in no way a legal document nor a contract nor anything worth it.



I am unpleased, because I feel like the rules were not clearly defined and explained.  Also, I am not sure why you think this is about money to me?  I stated to several people, might as well state it here, that I plan to donate any money, if any, to Trump's 2020 campaign.  I am also not sure why you think I think the app with the most work in it should win?  The only grievance I have raised, is how the eligibility requirements were ambiguous and deceptive, not whether I agreed with the rules you guys chose or not.  Just that the rules were not clearly communicated in a clear, concise way.

edit: and rather than just admit "yeah, we kind of bungled the contest opening a bit", I feel like you are doubling down and trying to accuse me of random unrelated stuff.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 28, 2018)

I think you feel the money is important based on all your previous posts. Maybe I'm wrong, but all I saw are comments like "it only encourage people to wait to release something to gain the money instead of releasing the tool when ready".
there have been a lot of comments about this issue in the previous pages. and yes, that's how the bounty is. either you keep from releasing a tool and use the extra time to make it better, or you don't enter at all and release it anytime not for the money.

Like I said, this is just for fun with prizes. everyone is free to participate and can get something. Like tempmas you get prizes for just posting in a thread, etc. this is really nothing serious.
it's not a "real" bounty where you get a money for being the first to achieve a goal. there are sites for that, like making dynarec engines, etc.
It just makes me feel sorry that people are fighting for something which should be enjoyable.

the rules were clear for everyone else, you are the only one who didn't understand what the "window" meant : there are 4 sessions planned with each their own starting and ending dates which will be announced over the coming months, this is the "window" the rule refer to. it was clearly stated from the beginning that you had to release your homebrew in the said window (which mean the session for which you want to enter), or if you release it before it and still enter then you'll have to clearly state which major changes happened for it since any releases done before the starting window to be eligible for the active bounty session (window, whatever you want to call it).

The purpose of the current rule, and the reason we are doing it right now, is to encourage development of NEW projects and new homebrew, encouraging new and old developers from wii/wiiu/DS/3DS era alike to come and start participating now while the Switch scene is blooming, homebrew is starting and SDK is young. It wasn't meant to be a reward for all the already existing homebrew released this year. This is not the emmy award, Cannes and Oscars type of ceremony.
if at the same time it can allow old projects to get a major update, it's all for the best. We didn't want to limit the submission to new project only. maybe next time we should?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 28, 2018)

blawar said:


> Adubbz stated that I am not using any of his code, there is no need to display a license for code I am not using.


I'm not about to enter this argument again, but all I would specifically note is that you likely used libnx (actually you probably definetly did unless you went with libtransistor and I can say with practical guarantee you didn't use libtransistor because libtransistor is dead and besides, it's ISC anyway) and libnx is under the ISC (MIT with some lines removed thanks to the Berne convention): https://github.com/switchbrew/libnx/blob/master/LICENSE.md

So you'd need to reproduce the libnx ISC license in the application.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I think you feel the money is important based on all your previous posts. Maybe I'm wrong, but all I saw are comments like "it only encourage people to wait to release something to gain the money instead of releasing the tool when ready".
> there have been a lot of comments about this issue in the previous pages. and yes, that's how the bounty is. either you keep from releasing a tool and use the time to make it better, or you don't enter at all and release it anytime not for the money.
> 
> Like I said, this is just for fun with prizes. everyone is free to participate and can get something. Like tempmas you get prizes for just posting in a thread, etc. this is really nothing serious.
> ...



On mobile, I think there is some confusion between us.  If it was about winning money to me, i wouldn’t have submitted the app with a Trump theme.  I am doing this for fun.  I am just airing my grievance about how the rules were not clear in the beginning, while also criticizing some of the rules you did choose, with the hope that at least next year you might change it, to not encourage gamesmanship.

This contest should have been purely about fun, but now it is mired in dumb drama because of a poor explanation of the rules, and some bad rule decisions in general.  I am sure other developers feel the same way, however most of them are more drama averse than I am.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ev1l0rd said:


> I'm not about to enter this argument again, but all I would specifically note is that you likely used libnx (actually you probably definetly did unless you went with libtransistor and I can say with practical guarantee you didn't use libtransistor because libtransistor is dead and besides, it's ISC anyway) and libnx is under the ISC (MIT with some lines removed thanks to the Berne convention): https://github.com/switchbrew/libnx/blob/master/LICENSE.md
> 
> So you'd need to reproduce the libnx ISC license in the application.



This is the first i am hearing about the libnx license, i just compiled with DKP.  And assumed it was license free.  I would like to point out that i have never seen any project, even a gpl project include the libnx license so it seems to be bad form to only accuse me of it.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm sorry you found the rules not clear enough.
every time we make such contest, there are issues with users not understanding a part of it, and every time we try to fix or make things more clearer than previous ones.
We learn from things like that, comment from users, and try to make it understandable and without flow, but I guess there are always things we don't foresee.

I'm glad you also think it's a fun thing we are trying to do here.


----------



## blawar (Dec 28, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I'm sorry you found the rules not clear enough.
> every time we make such contest, there are issues with users not understanding a part of it, and every time we try to fix or make things more clearer than previous ones.
> We learn from things like that, comment from users, and try to make it understandable and without flow, but I guess there are always things we don't foresee.
> 
> I'm glad you also think it's a fun thing we are trying to do here.



I do not think you guys intentionally did anything wrong, I know you guys are doing this contest for the good of the community and I appreciate that.  You have done more for the community than most everyone, including myself.  It definitely increases moral of developers as well, which I think is a really good thing given the generally toxic scene.


----------



## blawar (Dec 29, 2018)

cpasjuste said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just released pPlay, a video player for the Nintendo Switch.
> You can download pPlay from gbatemp download center : https://gbatemp.net/download/pplay.35351/
> ...



You had public releases 3 months ago on your github.  And the main library created that you are using for the video playback, has had public releases 6 months ago.  I don't think your program is eligible.

https://github.com/Cpasjuste/SDL_kitchensink/tree/e9aa0cf246d746371a0f9c42e9e49be7976c1253
https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pplay/tree/master/pplay

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ldn_mitm also appears to be partially ineligible as it has public releases before december:

https://github.com/spacemeowx2/ldn_mitm/commit/7b7a51728d6e64d7ed1a6227a582a770ecb76943

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

SwitchThemeInjector also appears to be ineligible due to before December releases:

https://github.com/exelix11/SwitchThemeInjector/commit/4fbe6232db4b1d797ef5c12f0ca8ff1fd48f7b20


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 29, 2018)

blawar said:


> You had public releases 3 months ago on your github.  And the main library created that you are using for the video playback, has had public releases 6 months ago.  I don't think your program is eligible.
> 
> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/SDL_kitchensink/tree/e9aa0cf246d746371a0f9c42e9e49be7976c1253
> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pplay/tree/master/pplay
> ...


Where are these public releases? You're linking what exactly? Proof they worked on these before December? Something that was outlined as being fine in the rules? Leave it be. @Cyan is probably the most thorough among us here in knowing when things are released, and what's changed for the bounty versions. Leave it to him and things will be fine.


----------



## blawar (Dec 29, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Where are these public releases? You're linking what exactly? Proof they worked on these before December? Something that was outlined as being fine in the rules? Leave it be. @Cyan is probably the most thorough among us here in knowing when things are released, and what's changed for the bounty versions. Leave it to him and things will be fine.



Im linking to public github where they released the code.

Why should I let it be?  I am being told  large portions of my app are excluded, while large portions of other apps are not being excluded.  I am simply pointing out the hypocrisy, and how some apps, like mine and NX-Shell and being partially disqualified, while others are not.  The easiest thing to do, is what I and others have said, just drop the eligibility date back to when the contest was announced.

edit: the contest should allow all of my app, pretty much all of NX-Shell, and Rei's Toolkit.


----------



## palantine (Dec 29, 2018)

Just going to be honest here, the "window" thing was not clear at all, but even if it was its just silly because it encourages people to delay their app releases for months rather than putting them out there and working on them.


----------



## TheZander (Dec 29, 2018)

I've been watching this thread recently because the influx of new apps should be coming in the next few days. I don't even understand why the nitpicking of rules. They haven't seemed to strict thus far and the only disqualification i have seen is due to the submission not being an app that runs on the switch. Where else has anyone even made any distinctions due to the window frame? Additionally the admin also said the judges have brains so will probably taken the submissions fairly. Ultimately it's not even the admin or mods deciding on the winners it's also the patrons and i forget the other voters but i don't see the reason to get hung up on rules. 

It was actually so unprovoked that i feel was a premeditated issue to arise just to hassle. 

I think you could also be disappointed that to one that i have seen so far has taken the low hanging fruit and start arguing politics with you. Perhaps even after you said what you intend on doing with the winnings you were ready yet it was still completely ignored which probably irritated you further.


----------



## blawar (Dec 29, 2018)

TheZander said:


> I've been watching this thread recently because the influx of new apps should be coming in the next few days. I don't even understand why the nitpicking of rules. They haven't seemed to strict thus far and the only disqualification i have seen is due to the submission not being an app that runs on the switch. Where else has anyone even made any distinctions due to the window frame? Additionally the admin also said the judges have brains so will probably taken the submissions fairly. Ultimately it's not even the admin or mods deciding on the winners it's also the patrons and i forget the other voters but i don't see the reason to get hung up on rules.
> 
> It was actually so unprovoked that i feel was a premeditated issue to arise just to hassle.
> 
> I think you could also be disappointed that to one that i have seen so far has taken the low hanging fruit and start arguing politics with you. Perhaps even after you said what you intend on doing with the winnings you were ready yet it was still completely ignored which probably irritated you further.



The issue came to a head, when my submission post was edited by a mod to show only the eligible parts of my change log.  The disagreement did not come out of nowhere or manufactured.

Second, I only put a political message in my submission, because a political message was put into another submission (Lockpick).  I am not criticizing lockpick for including political message, it is their software and their right, but it is also my right to protest by putting  counter-political messages in my app.


----------



## TheZander (Dec 29, 2018)

blawar said:


> The issue came to a head, when my submission post was edited by a mod to show only the eligible parts of my change log.  The disagreement did not come out of nowhere or manufactured.
> 
> Second, I only put a political message in my submission, because a political message was put into another submission (Lockpick).  I am not criticizing lockpick for including political message, it is their software and their right, but it is also my right to protest by putting  counter-political messages in my app.


It's your right, i was just saying i think you were expecting more attention for it which is why you brought up donating it. 

To think your submission will only be based on the changelog would be odd. I still don't understand the full history behind your app but i know its vast.


----------



## blawar (Dec 29, 2018)

TheZander said:


> It's your right, i was just saying i think you were expecting more attention for it which is why you brought up donating it.
> 
> To think your submission will only be based on the changelog would be odd. I still don't understand the full history behind your app but i know its vast.



That is a reasonable conclusion.  I did not want to publicly state it (though I had told people privately of my intentions).  I only mentioned it publicly because I was accused of sittring up crap because I wanted the money which is far from the truth.


----------



## TheZander (Dec 29, 2018)

blawar said:


> That is a reasonable conclusion.  I did not want to publicly state it (though I had told people privately of my intentions).  I only mentioned it publicly because I was accused of sittring up crap because I wanted the money which is far from the truth.


Well now reading from the beginning It seems you were anticipating some kind of hassle back on the second of this month. From what i can see though it's that all cyan did was put the December changelog onto your post. 

We'll see once the dead line is met. As it stands right now they're isn't a ton of competition.


----------



## cpasjuste (Dec 29, 2018)

blawar said:


> You had public releases 3 months ago on your github.  And the main library created that you are using for the video playback, has had public releases 6 months ago.  I don't think your program is eligible.
> 
> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/SDL_kitchensink/tree/e9aa0cf246d746371a0f9c42e9e49be7976c1253
> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pplay/tree/master/pplay
> ...



Your just fucking full of crap, from your first post to now, and with your crappy, closed source,  licence fucking and "trump" themed thing.

1. Please, say me where you saw a public release of pPlay, I'm so impatient to see that. I can't imagine you even written your trump crap as you clearly don't know how git can work.
2. Maybe I didn't read the rules clearly, but I don't think it's forbbiden to use 3th party libraries. If you want to go this route, maybe your using SDL2 for rendering? Which was released some years ago? And which was, by the way, ported by me to the switch (yes, crap, you are here because of me..). You're probably using libnx too no? There was multiple releases of it...
3. Don't try to take a revenge because I asked for source code. This is all your crap. You're lucky, I'm moving to a new home this weekend, and so I don't have the time (nor the computer) to take a closer look at your thing (concerning licences), but I will soon, as promised.

Seriously, don't you understand? The amount of time we (libnx, sdl2, pacman..) put and share for you to make this app. Yes you can (could) make a closed source program, but it just show how bad you are against other users/devs.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 29, 2018)

blawar said:


> You had public releases 3 months ago on your github.  And the main library created that you are using for the video playback, has had public releases 6 months ago.  I don't think your program is eligible.
> 
> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/SDL_kitchensink/tree/e9aa0cf246d746371a0f9c42e9e49be7976c1253
> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pplay/tree/master/pplay
> ...


Quite frankly this just looks pathetic. You're targeting any competitors because they had their source code pushed before December.

Just because a projects source code has been pushed does not mean it has had reasonably stable releases (stable release -> publicly posted and supported version from the dev) from those commits.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2018)

lol.

The rules were clear.


----------



## exelix11 (Dec 29, 2018)

Wow, at the end of the previous page everyone seemed calmed down and then....


blawar said:


> You had public releases 3 months ago on your github.  And the main library created that you are using for the video playback, has had public releases 6 months ago.  I don't think your program is eligible.
> 
> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/SDL_kitchensink/tree/e9aa0cf246d746371a0f9c42e9e49be7976c1253
> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pplay/tree/master/pplay
> ...


Sorry but it's stronger than me, i can't help but smile at online drama, laugh at people getting upset over trivial things.
I usually just lurk and rarely take part in it but now i feel called into question so let me just throw in my two cents:
1) Even if i'm not an english native speaker the rules were pretty clear to me
2) This is just for the fun so please keep all the political crap out of it.
3) Telling if other devs respected the rules or not should be done by the mods and not by you.
4) Looking at the seemingly random commit you linked you didn't even bother to read what's my submission about and probably you didn't read the others as well.
5) I still don't get all the stuff that happened with the tinfoil name.
Please stop this nonsense and have actual fun when coding. I won't add anything else to this matter, have fun and happy holidays  .


----------



## The-4n (Dec 30, 2018)

​Guess who's back? Team Thonk

Back in October, We decided to release the best homebrew in history.
We received outstanding positive feedback from our first release, Nintendo is now testing every switch with our Thonk app before packing them, Miyamoto made Super Mario Thonk but kept it for himself cause he didn't think it can compete with our app anyway, Reggie also made a wall with switch consoles running our app in his home. Nearly all switches are running our app 24/7, no one runs any game on switch consoles anymore. Elon Musk contacted us and wants to send a switch console running our app to Mars instead of humans.

But..., One of our loyal members, @Draxzelex suddenly became interested in mop, he couldn't stop thonking about mop's handle, This could lead to a drama BUT REMEMBER TEAM THONK IS DRAMA FREE.
We couldn't let that happen, I couldn't involve other team members into this, I thonked a lot, spent many days thonking without sleeping, eating, ..., Suddenly I decided to make another app which i planned to release in 22nd century.
Ladies and Gentlemen, I'm proud to announce Thonkmop
Thonkmop is not only the best homebrew in history, but also it's the best thing that's ever made by humans.

Features:
Drama Free, Team Thonk doesn't give a f**k to anything and always have a solution for dramas
Super ultra mega best Quality, Made by head of the most skilled programmers in the world who are thonkers known as Team Thonk, Me!!!
Open-Source which is almost Closed-Source, Team Thonk advanced codes are open-source, you can use it although nearly no one can understand the super ultra mega complex algorithms of them

Core Features:
Imperfectly Balanced, Thonkmop is not exactly in middle of your screen, Right side has 1 px more margin than left side, thanks to the balancing technology of Team Thonk, You can now expect Captain Marvel to come and save humanity on April 24, 2019
No political shit, We are not interested in making a country great again, we already made switch scene great again, also we are not interested in multi-colored flags too, we thonk only true colors in the world are thonk colors which are yellow and brown
Name of the app, Yes, It's not Tinfoil, We thonked a lot and we found out that we can name our app something other than Tinfoil

Omega Core Feature:
EZ winner of homebrew bounty, cause developers will withdraw from competition as soon as they see Thonkmop

Closed Open-source code: https://gist.github.com/The-4n/3a7337bd65234a0689fefb5653fa6405
Download center link: https://gbatemp.net/download/thonkmop.35428/

Team Thonk members are: Me, others, except a few

—< Team Thonk, Rocking World since World War 2 and beyond! >—


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2018)

^ FINALLY!


----------



## Cyan (Dec 30, 2018)

it only displays a picture using sdl2, without any animation?
at least it has key input check! thanks for the effort 

sorry, it'll not enter the bounty, we forgot to make a demo(scene) category
I'd love seeing a demoscene contest. Like procedurally generated animations contest.


----------



## XorTroll (Dec 30, 2018)

Happy Holidays guys, here's my present: I'm submitting Goldleaf!
https://gbatemp.net/download/goldleaf-nintendo-switch-title-installer-manager.35430/


----------



## blawar (Dec 30, 2018)

The-4n said:


> View attachment 153689​Guess who's back? Team Thonk
> 
> Back in October, We decided to release the best homebrew in history.
> We received outstanding positive feedback from our first release, Nintendo is now testing every switch with our Thonk app before packing them, Miyamoto made Super Mario Thonk but kept it for himself cause he didn't think it can compete with our app anyway, Reggie also made a wall with switch consoles running our app in his home. Nearly all switches are running our app 24/7, no one runs any game on switch consoles anymore. Elon Musk contacted us and wants to send a switch console running our app to Mars instead of humans.
> ...



@Cyan is it too late for me to donate to GBATemp so I can vote for this?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 30, 2018)

blawar said:


> @Cyan is it too late for me to donate to GBATemp so I can vote for this?


Why did you quote me?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cyan said:


> at least it has key input check! thanks for the effort


Not to be a dip much, but that's just from the example template in the libnx examples repo lol.

https://github.com/switchbrew/switch-examples/blob/master/templates/application/source/main.c


----------



## blawar (Dec 30, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Why did you quote me?



I was on mobile yesterday on my phone, I started to peck out a response on my phone, but then stopped because I got busy.  Logged onto PC today, quote the Thonk post, and submitted, and didn't notice it had included my partial reply to you yesterday at the top.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 30, 2018)

blawar said:


> I was on mobile yesterday on my phone, I started to peck out a response on my phone, but then stopped because I got busy.  Logged onto PC today, quote the Thonk post, and submitted, and didn't notice it had included my partial reply to you yesterday at the top.


Ah okay, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## minkcv (Dec 31, 2018)

*Vapor Spec Virtual Game Platform*
My submission is a switch implementation of my virtual game platform. My platform runs binary programs and can load static data (rom).

I have posted the files in the GBAtemp download center, along with a link to the github repo. I can't post links here because I am new.

Attached are some images of games that I developed and ran on PC, and can now run on the switch:


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 31, 2018)

minkcv said:


> *Vapor Spec Virtual Game Platform*
> My submission is a switch implementation of my virtual game platform. My platform runs binary programs and can load static data (rom).
> 
> I have posted the files in the GBAtemp download center, along with a link to the github repo. I can't post links here because I am new.
> ...


Nice job. Welcome to the site! Link: https://gbatemp.net/download/vapor-spec-virtual-game-platform.35337/


----------



## Cyan (Dec 31, 2018)

hello, welcome to gbatemp.
thanks for sharing your project.

I'm not sure if it's eligible for this category : homebrew application.
to me, it feels more like an emulator (next month category), as it's loading and interpreting ROMs, or game packages. even if it's not really emulating a real hardware but interpreting a game's script your wrote, right?
this is not a tool in the sense of Switch File manager, video player, picture viewer, etc. but it could be viewed as an interpreter (like Python-NX, which is a tool interpreting python scripts, not an emulator)

Either it's a game engine (like rpg maker? then games could be created part of 4th bounty category in 2 months!) or an emulator, the difference is thin.

I'll let Costello and/or other moderators see and decide if we push it to the next category or include it in this one.

edit:
I'm trying to find information on the vapor spec and game format.
https://github.com/minkcv/vm
https://github.com/minkcv/vm-switch

I like the idea of this project, allowing game development on a custom language engine. you said it has a demoscene feeling, I don't know if a lot of dev will make games on it, but it'll be interesting. 
idea: A Switch game editor (directly writing games on switch) would be fantastic! but hard for sprites.


----------



## XorTroll (Dec 31, 2018)

Sup guys, Goldleaf v0.2 has been released, so take that one into account for the bounty, just minor fixes: https://gbatemp.net/download/goldle...e-installer-manager.35430/update?update=35564

*Changelog*

Supposedly, now those random crashes browsing menus or filesystems are fixed now.


When looking for the key file for NCAs or themes, now more names are sopported (not just keys.dat): keys.dat, prod.keys, keys.txt or keys.ini.


Fixed bug which would not install the selected theme if qlaunch was not extracted, and it would just extract it without processing the theme.


Now title 0100000000001013 is installed to qlaunch directory, previously user page themes wouldn't work for this issue.

Goldtree doesn't have any changes, only version number.

Happy New Year!


----------



## minkcv (Dec 31, 2018)

Cyan said:


> hello, welcome to gbatemp.
> thanks for sharing your project.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's eligible for this category : homebrew application.



Ok. I can submit for the next category. No hard feelings if it's not eligible for this category.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 31, 2018)

don't worry, I didn't decide yet 
I'm feeling it's more a game engine now, like RPGmaker loading external game data. it might be good.
We might keep the next category for hardware console/computer emulators, as yours is not based on a hardware device I guess it's good here.
we will tell you whether it's included or not in the vote.


----------



## cpasjuste (Dec 31, 2018)

Cyan said:


> don't worry, I didn't decide yet
> I'm feeling it's more a game engine now, like RPGmaker loading external game data. it might be good.
> We might keep the next category for hardware console/computer emulators, as yours is not based on a hardware device I guess it's good here.
> we will tell you whether it's included or not in the vote.


I do also think it would better fit in this month category (unfortunately for me, maybe  ).


----------



## vgmoose (Dec 31, 2018)

Extreme last minute entry by me!

vgedit is a text Editor for the Switch. It has basic file browsing functionality (SD card only) and allows text files to be edited directly using either the touch screen or a controller.

gbatemp link: https://gbatemp.net/download/vgedit-console-text-editor.35440/
github: https://github.com/vgmoose/vgedit/releases


----------



## noahc3 (Dec 31, 2018)

Last minute submission of the new SDSetup homebrew app! https://gbatemp.net/download/sdsetup-homebrew-app.35441/


----------



## Reisyukaku (Dec 31, 2018)

Laster minute submission of the ReiNX Toolkit (because i have nothing to lose i suppose). 
https://gbatemp.net/download/reinx-toolkit.35439/


----------



## cpasjuste (Jan 2, 2019)

Crap, lot of last minutes entries


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2019)

Thread is locked now, we will proceed to the vote soon 

Thanks for the hard work everyone! great job guys


----------

